# Iphone 4 Contacts Not Syncing



## ShadyCruze (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Anyone having issues where their Chevy Cruze is not showing the contacts or call lists from your Iphone 4 or Andriod Device?

The funny thing with mine is that the contacts and call lists only show up on my display once I turn the engine off. Once I turn the engine on, nothing appears.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

sounds like an issue many have been having with the radio. They are having issues connecting their iphone via USB for music though!


----------

